# disapearing guppy fry



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

i had some guppy fry yesterday, 12, and i put them in a 10 gallon with 4 week old fry and today when i got home, they were all gone!! i looked everywhere and moved things around to see if even one would swim out of hiding or where ever they were. i also looked in the filter and there was nothing there. the tank has plants, but idk

how did they disappear? did something eat them? i have only 5 1-month old fry there


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I think 4-week old guppy fry are nearly sexually mature (depends on the temperature, of course). Did the older fry eat their younger siblings? That's the only thing I can think of. 

Fry are sneaky though! They might just be scattered about doing their lil Sneaky Fry Routine. 

There's one renegade platy fry in my 50 gallon who I spotted a week after birth! That makes only two sightings in one week...little bugger is impossible to catch.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Stuck in the filter tube. (take it out and wash it through)
Other fish ate them.

Only explanation


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

yea i found one in the main tank but the baby fry arent in the filter, strange but ohh well... cant do anything =P

i got a new cave and remodeled the main tank tho, ill get pics up later, it looks really good


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

fry can hide very well, so maybe when you were looking for them they sped to other hiding places?


----------

